# Dungeon room names



## Trainz (Jun 8, 2004)

OloreWellmetHowdy,

When I design a dungeon complex, I'm sometimes lacking inspiration in what to put in. So, here are a few room types, and I invite you to add your own:

-Dormitory
-Eating hall
-Master bedroom
-Library
-Storeroom
-Forge
-Chapel
-Bath
-Summoning room
-Jail
-Kitchen
-Shrine
-Courthall
-Armory
-Laboratory
-Study


----------



## Chunklets (Jun 8, 2004)

-Cistern/Well-room
-Stables/Pens
-Abbatoir (sp?)
-Latrines
-Observatory
-Wine Cellar
-Nursery


----------



## GrayPumpkin (Jun 8, 2004)

-Latrine
-Garden
-Guard post
-Throne Room
-Temple (like chapel only bigger)
-Barracks
-Pool/Well
-Pantry/Storage
-Wine Cellar
-Meditation Room


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 8, 2004)

A number I've got from the most recent Seventh Sanctum generator (minus descriptive additions); There might easily be more hidden in it:
 Amphitheater
 Antechamber
 Asylum
 Atrium
 Battlement
 Belfry
 Cave
 Cavern
 Chapel
 Cloister
 Coliseum
 Courtyard
 Depository
 Foyer
 Gallery
 Garden
 Garderobe
 Greenhouse 
 Hideaway
 Hold
 Infirmary
 Keep
 Kitchen
 Laboratory
 Labrynth
 Library 
 Minaret
 Mine
 Necropolis
 Nursery
 Observatory
 Office
 Ossuary
 Oubliette
 Pantry
 Park
 Passageway
 Prison
 Rampart
 Repository
 Room
 Sanctum
 Sepulcher
 Spire
 Stairwell
 Steeple
 Storage Room
 Study
 Sunroom 
 Temple
 Threshold
 Tower
 Tunnel
 Turret
 Vault
 Vestibule
 Walkway


----------



## Phineas Crow (Jun 9, 2004)

here are a few more rooms

Privy
Ballroom
Great Hall
Cloister
Training Hall
Courtyard
Gallery
Trophy Hall
Propylaeum
Conservatory
Kennel
Larder
Crematorium
Ossuary
Panopticon
Tomb
Crypt
Workshop
Foundry
Shrine
Infirmary
Meeting Hall
Office
Parlor
Sitting Room
Anteroom
Foyer
Antechamber
Entrance Hall
Atrium
Music Hall
Theater
Wardroom
Closet
War Room
Bedchamber
Cloakroom
Dressing Room
Studio
Linen Room
Boudoir
Refectory
Sewing Room


----------



## Agemegos (Jun 9, 2004)

Buttery
Pantry
Larder
Kitchen
Refectory
Dormitory
Lavatory
Bakery


----------



## Herpes Cineplex (Jun 9, 2004)

You might also go the old-fashioned route of not having any particular name or theme for the room or hallway, but just having something weird happen in it and seeing what name your players give it.

For example, when we were tooling around Undermountain, our map was labeled with such notable tourist attractions as "Suck Pit" and "Certain Death" and "Centipede Raceway."

--
the last one was my favorite
ryan


----------



## tarchon (Jun 9, 2004)

Never forget the seraglio.


----------



## marketingman (Jun 9, 2004)

tarchon said:
			
		

> Never forget the seraglio.




But do you serve white or red wine with that I keep forgeting.

Sorry I had to be a smarty pants


----------



## Trainz (Jun 9, 2004)

Herpes Cineplex said:
			
		

> You might also go the old-fashioned route of not having any particular name or theme for the room or hallway, but just having something weird happen in it and seeing what name your players give it.
> 
> For example, when we were tooling around Undermountain, our map was labeled with such notable tourist attractions as "Suck Pit" and "Certain Death" and "Centipede Raceway."
> 
> ...



Interesting concept...


----------



## Tuzenbach (Jun 9, 2004)

Aren't these all on page 220 of the 1E DM's guide?


----------

